# Tokyo Haul



## honeyjr (Dec 19, 2008)

My best friend just came back from a trip to Tokyo. While there I asked him to get me some items I have been lusting after since forever. I am a brush whore and Japanese makeup brushes are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are also expensive.
I had him running around Tokyo looking for my pretty pink handled brushes and flower cosmetic pouch at the Chomotto Beaute stores and made him squeeze in a last minute trip to the duty free shop for Yojiya foundation sponges. A gf of mine in CO said they were comparable to my beloved Beauty Blender sponge at a lot cheaper price so asked him to get some for me and her. He was very accomodating I must say, going to both duty free stores at the airport to find another brush I wanted. He was almost late for his flight home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now that's what I call a best friend


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 19, 2008)

Seriously, how awesome was he to do that for you. That really is what you call a best friend and by the way, nice haul.


----------



## Solace (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahh, I want to Tokyo too, haha. Great haul, at first I thought your sponges were tofu.

*idiot*


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 19, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 21, 2008)

nice haul enjoy


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those brushes!  Enjoy!
How expensive are they?


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2008)

I found this

This is the cutest kabuki
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.chomotto.com/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DChomotto%2BBeaute%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.chomotto.com/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DChomotto%2BBeaute%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.chomotto.com/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DChomotto%2BBeaute%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## honeyjr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes that's it.


----------

